# Feral/stray? in Hammond LA for adoption



## agbowers832 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello, I live in Hammond La. I take care of a family of feral cats, but a few weeks ago, a new arrival started attacking them. I moved the new cat (Jack) into the back room of my house and have been caring for him there. He is obviously not too happy to be trapped inside. He is actually probably a stray that has been living on his own for a long time. He is very very sweet- loves attention, loves to be petted, will sit in your lap and rub against you and roll around. 

He does have problems with aggression, however. He obviously does not do well with other cats, though after being neutered, and with a gradual indtroduction he might be able to learn to tolerate other cats. He also occasionally bites poeple. I wear closed toes shoes and gloves when I handle him. When he bites poeple, it is usually not aggressive. I think it is because of so much stimulation- it is when he starts getting excited about being petted, etc. 

Anyway, I was originally going to try to have him neutered and try to keep him, but I have too many animals, and I just don't think it's the best thing for anyone. Jack (we call him Jackie Boy) would make a wonderful indoor-outdoor cat once he has been neutered. I think that the excited biting of people might go away once he has been fixed. It is very important to me that he goes to a good home where he will be loved. He deserves that, and I am pretty sure that he had that at some point in his life. 

Please know that if you decide to take Jackie Boy and you, at any time or for any reason, decide you can no longer keep him, I will take him back- no questions asked. i am posting this on this message board because I know that you are all people who love and understand cats. He may not be the sweetest little house cat in the world, but he is a good boy and deserves to be loved. If anyone is interested, I can send pictures and maybe you can stop by to meet him before making up your mind. Please contact me at : [email protected].

Thank you so much!
Allison


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Locking this double post.


----------

